# Furs by Location v5.0



## Icky (Apr 1, 2011)

*Want to know who lives near YOU?
Curious to see which area has the most FURFAGS? (Hint: Itâ€™s California.)
Just want to be part of a big important LIST?*


*WELL, THIS IS THE THREAD FOR YOU!*



Check to see if your name is on the list underneath your appropriate location. If it isnâ€™t there, or if there are any errors in the name/location/formatting/whatever, post! Iâ€™ll edit as soon as I can. If you need to change a name or location, tell me what the previous info is so you won't be added twice.

Oh, and unless you like getting your goddamned tongue ripped out and stuffed in your ear, PLEASE REFRAIN FROM USING ABBREVIATIONS. Do not assume I know where youâ€™re from; I am one of those stupid American types, after all.

Thank you, come again.

----------------------------------------------------
-----Africa-----

*Iraq*
Riavis (Talil)

*Saudi Arabia*
munther2011

*South Africa*
Rakuen Growlithe (Cape Town)

-----Asia-----

*China*
auzbuzzard (Hong Kong)

*Indonesia*
Rainwhisker

*Israel*
Rakidex (Shoham)

*Japan*
Houshou (Okinawa)

*Malaysia*
Radio Viewer (North Borneo)

*Philippines*
~furfanatic~ (Las PiÃ±as City)
Marky_Fx (Malolos)
Leostale (Quezon City)
qwerty1.0
kaliffi

*Russia*
Dammit (Ivanovo)
Mr_Di
MrPyro (Novosibirsk, Russian Federation)

*Singapore*
krado
Spectre203
DJAtomika

*Tajikistan*
Clayton (Dushanbe)

-----Australia, and surrounding islands-----
By request of TheRedRaptor: http://www.furstralia.com/forums

*New South Wales*
JakXT (Blaxland)
Earthwyrm (Dural)
UnderDrag (Sydney)
Impious (Sydney)
ShadowIce-Wind (Central Coast)

*Northern Territory*
Xavie (Darwin)

*New Zealand*
The Grey One (Christchurch)
Jay_T (Tauranga)
coward67 (Wellington)
Paulâ€™oâ€™fox (Gisborne)

*Queensland*
TheRedRaptor (Sunshine Coast)
Urban Wolf (Brisbane)
BlackRat (Gold Coast)
kidsune (Brisbane)
Grand Hatter (Brisbane)
espfox
the grey fox (Brisbane)
Mudge (Brisbane)
LianaVerwood
H.nightroad (Bananna Shire)

*South Australia*
Bokracroc (Adelaide)
Azerane (Adelaide)
MeadowTheDragon
sanguine666
Sgt. Andrews

*Tasmania*
Mr Hollow (Hobart)
roland_perteev
Ace_Nonyx (also New South Wales and Victoria)
Kitsuneki22

*Victoria*
Pup (Melbourne)
Mc_Jack (Melbourne)
Xaerun (Melbourne)
Magikian (Melbourne)
~Andromeda~ (Melbourne)
scarei_crow (Melbourne)
Salrith (Melbourne)
SinopaVixen
Alta
wolfsymphony
Lambzie (Ballarat)
Toraneko
DistilDarkness (Melbourne)

*Western Australia*
Marodi (Perth)
BroadSmak (Perth)
Felidire


-----Canada-----

*Alberta*
Ecs Wolfie (Edmonton)
evilteddybear (Calgary)
GreyFang69 (Calgary)
nameless_ermine (Calgary)
robotechtiger
CrimsonFox (St. Albert)
Fyger (Spruce Grove)
sights-set117 (Edmonton)
Kuro-chan (Red Deer)
FurryPanther (Edmonton)
Silva-Dragon (Calgary)
lowlow64 (Blackfalds)
DontForget (Edmonton)
Foxkin (Lloydminster)
antibus (Edmonton (Millwoods))
ShiroRaven (Wetaskiwin)
Vicious (Calgary)
Organic Sprout (Edmonton)
Silkstone (Edmonton)
Timitei (Edmonton)
The Blue Fox (Lethbridge)
SanguisArcangel
kashaki (Calgary)
MrTerrible (Calgary)
Kaotic-Whisper (Calgary)
Strikee (Calgary)
Mau (Calgary)
llcooljoey (Bow Island)
Vukasin (Calgary)

*Atlantic provinces*
Waggable

*British Columbia*
soriceau (Victoria)
China-Kitty (Vancouver)
Ares Dauphin (Prince George)
Mirka (Vancouver)
Natannis
bonbon367 (Vancouver)
Oryxe (Vancouver)
Rehka (Kamloops)
xakmf (Kamloops)
CrispSkittlez
Tonk09 (Ladysmith)
Oroshi (Chilliwack)
Manefesto (Abbotsford)
Kittiboi (Prince George)
The Superfoxy Genius (Vancouver)
Ruhki (Kelowna)
Blue Dragonwolf (Vancouver)
DissidentLove (Vancouver)
Ik1994 (Port Moody)
Rukario448 (Vancouver)
xXNibiNoNekoXx (Kelowna)
BldyMalice (Prince George)
Convulsing
Zenia (Nanaimo)
Renwaldo (Surrey)
EdieFantabulous (Prince George)

*Manitoba*
Lina loaded (Winnipeg)
SiriusTheWolfhound (Winnipeg)
Trick_Pony (Norway House)
PaulShepherd (Winnipeg)
Loken (Winnipeg)
Ceuper (Winnipeg)
Benn
Kocchan
Naloughs
CannibalWeasel (Winnipeg)

*New Brunswick*
mrfoxboy (Moncton)
raynes94 (St. John)
Cotoncandie (Caraquet; Also in Ontario)
Hero X
Sadorae

*Newfoundland*
Valanori (St. John's)
Runefox (St. John's)
D6016 (St. John's)
Phoenix6780 (St. John's)
TheNewfie (Isle aux Mort)

*Northwest Territories*
Airborne_Piggy (Yellowknife)

*Nova Scotia*
Yggd (New Waterford)
Blacky (Reserve Mines)
Espia (Glace Bay)
Aniki (Port Hood)
Grogerian (Amherst)

*Ontario*
eevachu (Toronto)
CAThulu (London)
ToeClaws (London)
Tudd (Toronto)
Black Ace (Peterborough)
Drake_Husky (Thunder Bay)
Frostwulfe (Toronto)
Dan Skunk
Irreverent (Burlington)
joshbri (London)
Sunny_Otter (Toronto)
Elv02 (Kitchener)
Cotoncandie (Ottawa; Also in New Brunswick)
Widontknow (Ottawa)
Whipblade
Aaron Roger Scott (Toronto)
Erewolf (Ottawa)
Iceyguy (Toronto)
Wolfguy (Windsor)
Vaporshi (Ottawa and Peterborough)
veneer (Toronto)
TheRavenousOne (Timmins)
Poet (Ottawa)
Rozz (Windsor)
Jit (Waterloo)
Otis-Reamclaw (southern Ontario)
LinusMynx (Mississauga)
Dass (Toronto)
feathery (Barrie)
Disparity (Sarnia)
Kin the adorable fox (Cannington)
Squitter (Cornwall)
Oak (Toronto)
vdanhalenv
Zukaro_Travon (Oakville)
Destroyer (Toronto)
Fuyuko (Sault Ste Marie)
Damian (Toronto)
Kregoth (Timmins)
BenTailsCarth
Aurag2
Akita The Antelope (Toronto)
coba (Harrow)
Don_Wolf (Toronto)
Rachrix (southern area)
Blue bayou (Brantford)
makogrey (Brantford)
sumnerdarkey (Toronto)
CobaltFox (Toronto)
cataloof (Ottawa)
Jubilee (Greater Toronto Area)
Southpaw (Burlington)
DJ-Fragon (Greater Toronto Area)
Bayou (Ottawa)
Bigboff (London)
Tybalt Maxwell

*Prince Edward Island*
Almeric

*QuÃ©bec*
ExTo (QuÃ©bec City)
J-Neko (MontrÃ©al)
WolvesSoulZ (Saguenay City)
Ulex (MontrÃ©al)
Xero108 (MontrÃ©al)
Gaius_Baltar (MontrÃ©al)
xjrfang (MontrÃ©al)
wolfbird (MontrÃ©al)
turbocarl (QuÃ©bec City)
dragonaile (Pont Rouge)
chasseurdetoile (MontrÃ©al)
meesha (Pont-Rouge)
Althea (MontrÃ©al)
Ibuuyk (Trois-RiviÃ¨res)
Barak (Joliette, LanaudiÃ¨re)
Stawks (Longueuil)
Kentchiro (MontrÃ©al)
InunekoReborn (Gatineau)
Shiroka (RiviÃ¨re-du-Loup)
Beta_7x (MontrÃ©al)
Khatsworth (MontrÃ©al)

*Saskatchewan*
Pronema (Regina)
LiesAreForever (Meadow Lake)
BaletheRed (Regina)
Zaaz (Prince Albert)
Juna (Prince Albert)
LittleHourGlass (Regina)
Switch44 (Saskatoon)
Hiro-chimera (Regina)
ArkticWolf (Prince Albert)


-----Central America, South America, and the Caribbean-----

*Argentina*
Gato Gris
Timo Lobo
Dust Collie
Dragmon
Ice
Kalli
Fenrir
Ale Tails
PixiesKitty
Zorro Re
Alpha


----------



## Icky (Apr 1, 2011)

*Georgia*
Kama (Atlanta)
LonelyFox (Helen)
NeoWyverdramon (Augusta)
iciewolf (Atlanta)
bozzles (Cumming)
Lazer Hyena (Swainsboro)
PridedFalcon (McDonough)
Masakuni (Douglas)
Lemon_Panda (Savannah)
Growly (Savannah/Atlanta)
Wolf_Eyes_inGA (Columbus)
GuRoo (Sylvester)
Shenzebo (Demorest)
Britmike (Atlanta)
ShadowWeaver (metro Atlanta)
Sabine's Ghost (Atlanta)
chronomega (Atlanta)
Miko (Martinez)
FerrenF (Hiawassee)
darkfox118 (West Atlanta)
inusan (Northwest Atlanta)
Daervhir (John's Creek)
ReiRaccoon (Blue Ridge)
Jalieya (Helen)
Rewty (Savannah)
ThunderWolf78 (Jasper)
atrakaj (Sautee-Nacoochee)
slick_kat (Statesboro)
Akro (Norcross)
Kimor (Macon)

*Hawai'i*
Ferrous_Oxide
WhiteHowl
SadPandaEh (Honolulu)
ijp290
twelvestring (Wahiawa)
renaissancefan98 (Honolulu)
Tearah
Evandenoob (Waipahu)

*Idaho*
Chevallier LaChance (Boise)
Keowolf (Idaho Falls)
Bonzzai (Twin Falls county)
iceprincess7d (Moscow)
Tycho Rass (Gooding)
Scarred Eyes (Boise)
Ticon (Fruitland)
CBtheLombax (Twin Falls)
Foxus (Pocatello)
Milokun (Pocatello)
MNRSR (Port Falls)
snowsuit (Boise)
*
Illinois*
Kobo-kun (Chicago)
Shadow (Chicago)
devils (Chicago)
Amaru87 (Oakwood)
angel2342 (Carbondale)
southtownjr (Rock Falls)
Bayard Zylos (Chicago)
redfoxnudetoons/RedFox Nightfox (Chicago)
thekemo (Batavia)
InuAkiko (Aurora)
Hitman344 (Roselle)
Tristan (Algonquin)
WolfeyPhil (Williamsfield)
Shukit (Des Plaines)
nobu
Inuleki (Gillespie)
Jack-Knave (Urbana-Champaign)
Twistedtwist (Waukegan)
Furlone (Palos Hills)
Lyxen (Addison)
MathiasLupen (Peoria)
wolfrunner7 (Sparta)
MrKitty (Joliet)
Bir (Chicago)
Novawolf (Sparta)
TheFeatheredOne (Grayslake)
WillowWulf
Sarlune (Rockford)
WeArePossessed
Katarin (Schaumburg)
black tiger (Murphysboro)
Ixtu

*Indiana*
harry2110 (New Albany)
Ironclaw (Hartford City)
zytik (Evansville)
bluewulf1 (Portage)
XanderJL (Indianapolis)
Mystery (Auburn)
FanaticRat (Indianapolis)
Defcat (Granger)
Rumadai (Indianapolis)
dodgerwolf (Indianapolis)
storm husky (Indianapolis)
Aestuo (Washington)
Sora-kun (Richmond and also Pasadena, California)
GinkitsuneYasha (Logansport)
SparkleRat (Indianapolis)
Jarlytha (Alexandria)
KariLion (Indianapolis)
Dasaki (Columbus)
CJ-Yiffers
NXwolf
Lucifer (Evansville)
_Zero_ (Newburgh)
LolitaOfTheVoid
that1guy (Aurora)

*Iowa*
Takun (Ames)
Kajet (Des Moines)
lobosabio (Ames)
Selunca (Cedar Rapids)
FyrBornXTG (Waterloo)
Journey (Royal)
Doran Eirok (Iowa City)
DeadBunneh (Long Grove)
BlackCatOrian (Burlington)
aftershok (Burlington)
DragonTeufel (La Porte City)
Trigger (Cedar Rapids)
Cheesecake (Ames)
Celestialsunberry (Cedar Rapids)
Kit-Kitsune3-tails (Cedar Rapids)
spartan_4 (Decorah/Monona)
nurematsu (Des Moines)
DReaper3 (Oskaloosa)
NerdyWolf (Burlington)
Greenlioness (Bettendorf)
bigjon (Mason City)
Aydan (Boone)
*
Kansas*
Fat Foxcoon (Kansas City)
TerranceJones (Lenexa; Prairie Band Potawatomi Indian Reservation)
Snowden (Kansas City)
shebawolf145 (Wichita)
pitchblack (Overland Park)
kaffekane (Gardner)
Rytes (northeast)
Mangasama
Ryken_Aaelgrin (Ark City)
phrisco
Degyn Sefer (Wichita)
InfernoTiger (Dodge City)
flash_fox (Wichita)
Aurali
Farfa (Kansas City)
Steel the Wolf (Overland Park)
Jakal (Wichita)

*Kentucky*
Nalo (Lexington)
Science Fox (Jeffersontown)
blackfuredfox (Louisville)
Flame Darkfire (Louisville)
Ornias
blackwolfe83 (Lexington)
moonchylde (Alexandria)
deathshadow1991 (Hickman)
Rieza (Covington)
q2r5 (Dry Ridge)
TerryMidnight
JVW (south central area)
RageDragon (southeast area)
Solas (Louisville/Lexington)
Kitsune_Morric (Ft. Campbell)
LonelyKitsune (Ft. Campbell)
KariLion (Louisville)
DomiNekoyasha (Paducah)
Ninaiso
Disparity by Design (Elizabethtown, south of Louisville)
FancyMissLady (Louisville)
*
Louisiana*
delFur (Louisiana)
Sparks Meow (Covington)
variorum (New Orleans)
Diem Adrienne (Lafayette)
enchantedtoast (Metairie)
JadeBleufox (Bastrop)
MichaelOlnet (Natchitoches)
ProlificHunter (Mandeville)
slydude851 (Baton Rouge)
zarrock1502 (Slidell)
Jango The Blue Fox (Baton Rouge)
Cajunwolf (Youngsville)
LFKhael (New Orleans)
FuyumiAya (West Monroe)
vincentthethird (Lafayette)
slydude851 (Baton Rouge)
Zephirith (Shreveport)
Zucri_theFolf (New Orleans)
Crimson Raccoon
LynnKytt

*Maine*
Monak (Portland)
Defiant (southern part)
GreenHuskyAngel
Gaybriel (Portland)
Miklagard (Bangor)
TheCandyMONSTaR
KiteKatsumi
Tango_D (Portland)
*
Maryland*
backdraftwolf (Budds Creek)
net-cat (Baltimore)
TyVulpine (Gaithersburg)
oOoMidnightWolfieoOo (Baltimore)
E-mannor (Hunt Valley)
Hunter Fox (Rising Sun)
Xeans (Leonardtown)
Kellroth (between Laurel and Colombia)
Asmiro (Gambrills)
Calibrius133701 (Saint Leonard)
Seprakarius (Bel Air)
bleak wolf (Baltimore)
Heckler & Koch
jerrymojo2 (Potomac)
Black cat (Baltimore)
Yellow00 (Abingdon)
Origamigryphon (Fort Meade)
Cowboyhusky (Millington)
Basroil (Baltimore)
Myasa (Washington DC)
FurrIs4Ever (Washington DC)
Karimah (Waldorf)
ThePterosaur (Churchville)
SoulFox62 (Bowie)
Yaril47 (Owings Mills)
SmokeyEmbrace (Gaithersburg)
BouncyOtter (Baltimore)

*Massachusetts*
TropicalZephyr (Boston)
ilobmirt (Wilbraham)
Nightweaver (Gardner)
Kyellan (Boston)
beyondspecies (The Vineyard)
N35544 (Westfield)
JinxMinx23 (Lowell/Boston)
Kit H. Ruppell (Barnstable)
such-a-n00b (Berkley)
NahaniDeer (Boston)
cheets25 (Boston)
Smusher6 (Athol)
Arcadium (Berkley)
Xenke (Worcester)
muindaur (East Weymouth)
Mykell (Needham)
Acara (Boston)
TaintedMelody (Bellingham)
Adalia (Cape Cod)
Trevfox (Melrose)
Chickenspirit
Dovecoon (Lynnfield)
Gight (Belmont)
Goldstar78i (Westfield)
OnlyWolf (Walpole)
Whitemountaintiger (Cohasset)
Joeyyy (Chicopee)
Shaui (Boston)
kiro02 (Braintree)
chompskey (Watertown)
Grey Wolverine (Kingston)
LDAxe (Amesbury)
*
Michigan*
By request of WolfTailz: http://www.michiganfurs.com/

Phoenixwildfire (Grand Rapids)
Pwncakesfury (Detroit)
Loke (Lapeer)
cyyle (Detroit)
Pinhead (Escanaba)
sushikitten (Traverse City)
NalinOtter (Sterling Heights)
TH-Violinist (Clarkston)
bane233 (Lansing)
Krarrur (Sand Lake)
WolfTailz (Davison)
sqz_kid (Lansing)
Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Whitmore Lake)
anon-per (Traverse City)
Lulian (Shelby Township)
daREALnakkers (Lansing)
snowleplover15 (Cheboygan)
DreamlessWolf (Big Rapids)
KarabinerCoyote (mid-Michigan)
tikian12 (Grand Rapids)
robdadragon (Mt. Pleasant)
MaskedJackal (Battle Creek)
xXpuertonicoXx (Battle Creek)
Hyouhoshi (Mt. Pleasant)
IggyB (Grand Rapids)
KazYamashita (Canton)
Seriman (Vicksburg)
JessTehSkox (Sterling Heights)
CrazyLee (Detroit)
*
Minnesota*
Valkura (Twin Cities)
Boombox (Twin Cities)
MidnightFury (Twin Cities)
Renton Whitetail (Twin Cities)
Orion928 (Coon Rapids/Twin Cities)
Elite723
Ratte (Kasson)
feastonthelake (Twin Cities)
kevVral (Twin Cities; Fall & Spring: Decorah, Iowa)
Willis Ax (Kasson)
techno_shaman_ichaukan (Marine on St. Croix)
Haynari (Twin Cities-suburb of Roseville)
Sleat (Rochester)
HotActionYiffFur (Minneapolis)
Nekofurawa (Apple Valley)
Chlorine (Twin Cities)
Cage Asasa
krystle
Elephanther (Twin Cities)
BlueberriHusky (Plymouth)
Vivianite (Lakeville)
illogicaltomb (Kimball)
Storm-Wolf (Twin Cities)
Kaien (Minneapolis/Twin Cities)
moon-drummer (St. Cloud)
Track Fox (Rochester)
Ivorytigress (Lakeville)
Caze (Rice)

*Mississippi*
Kukilunestar (Tougaloo)
Psi Xen (Hernando)
Pipsqueak (Columbus)
Ruffian_Tux (Waveland)
*
Missouri*
Shadow Wolf (Springfield)
Moku (Springfield)
Blue Fox (Joplin)
Kalianos (Joplin)
ZeekFox (Washington)
JOtter86 (Kansas City and Maryville)
Ralphh (Columbia)
Jhetmoney (St. Charles)
Wuffyheartstar (Kansas City)
Lister22 (Grain Valley)
NeoEevee (Independence)
Havik (Crystal City)
Excitement! (Kansas City)
wolf with earrings (Eureka)
HalcyonBear89 (St. Louis)
Doctor Timefox (St. Charles)
yasafusa (Macon)
Bumbler (Columbia)
Zolen
uryu788 (Hillsboro)
Ryujin713 (Kirksville)
Skywolfe (Kansas City)
Sabre (Carthage)
Lomberdia (St. Louis and sometimes Danville, Illinois)
silvermoon93 (Kansas City)
Sabre (Carthage)
Riyeko (Nevada)
LycanBlade (Lee's Summit)
Dread Husky (Kansas City)
ringtailwarrior (Marshall)
SindirisLeptailurus (Springfield)
Pbjam (Waynesville)
*
Montana*
Mastermaul (Billings)
shieldswulf (Great Falls)
jagdwolf (Bozeman)
Mercy (Bozeman)
Ralliron (Elliston)
Lorestel (Belgrade)
Kvasir (Elliston)
Cero (Dillon)
IshtariWulframn (Great Falls)
Kapoku (Billings)
Like_a_Fawx (Belt)
~Myst~ (Billings)
catilda lily (Kalispell/Sanders county)
Fay V (Bozeman)
Sielu Kekale Ikuinen (Missoula)
DragonLover17 (Belegrade)
Pineapple92 (Deer Lodge)

*Nebraska*
Cikea (Omaha)
DragonKid (Hartington)
Tyr_Perhaps (Lincoln)
Shindo (Lincoln)
Kiboe (Grand Island)
Little Li (Columbus)
Damon A. Grey (Lincoln)
Jake Renard (Bennington)
Birdeh (Omaha)
*
Nevada*
Drex150 (Las Vegas)
Clafier (Reno)
Graviolies (Las Vegas)
Pinkle (Las Vegas)
ÃedÃ¡n (Las Vegas)
Devilot (Las Vegas)
Jealousy (Las Vegas)
Zeddish (Las Vegas valley (Henderson))
Kobu (Reno)
*
New Hampshire*
Baby Giraffe
GeoMinimoto (Orford)
gulielmus (During college: Worcester, Massachusetts)
mortaltrickster (Portsmouth)
*
New Jersey*
Arbiter (Tabernacle)
Beezel
Zigfried
Kaeko (Richmond/Hull St./Midlothian)
skittle (West Deptford)
Leukos
reddeath42
Jaxa (Howell)
VulcanTigress (Somerset)
Reign81889
Larathen (Phillipsburg)
Scurrow (Sayreville)
Pelzig (NJ Shore)
AnubusKiren
Remy
Zippers (Mays Landing)
Todd_Vulpine (Hamilton)
NasuaNarica
Thou Dog (Newark)
Silver-DragonWolf (Hunterdon county)
CaptRoo1 (Medford)
Rojo Hunter (Carteret)
Matt (Clifton)
Inny (North Bergen; Blacksburg, VA for school)
Clutch
Hipstar
FangK9
Dubb (Moorestown)
Fhuzky (Camden county)
Kaz_Rahiz (Freehold)
Striker (Rockaway)
Wolfen Wolf
Zofie (Jackson)
(specter) (Camden County)
Obsidian Wolfess
Pyrodox Lion
FancySkunk (Toms River)
packers848848
Dizzyblyte (Manahawkin)
Flay (Morris County)
*
New Mexico*
Drakaji (Albuquerque)
slashersivi (Las Cruces)
Koomie (Alamogordo)
ArielMT (Socorro County)
kamperkiller (Albuquerque)
ForestFox91 (Cloudcroft)
RyanWulf (Santa Fe)
SeanxCross (Santa Fe/Portland, Oregon)
TessaFae (Albuquerque)
Boki-chan (Albuquerque)
Mondothehawk (Albuquerque)

*New York*
A terrible situation (Westchester)
gust (Long Island)
ibengmainee (Rochester)
Sevask (Buffalo)
Mr. Someone (Long Island)
Garr (Ulster county)
Cassandra Rising (Ulster county)
IkodoMoonstrife (Rochester)
TheGreatCrusader (Staten Island)
saberpup (Long Island)
Autmnal (New York City)
Toxxy (Watertown)
Papi the Fox (Flushing, Queens)
Gotiki (Exurbia)
Missy_da_dane (Rochester)
Chomper (Binghamton)
Arcan hollow (Clinton County)
The Ny Wolfy (Kauneonag Lake (Sullivan County))
.Ein. (Hyde Park)
Teracat (Long Island)
Dracoxero (Albany)
phantomapfel (Schenectady)
SuperFurryBonzai (Long Island)
Holsety (Middletown (Orange County) and Livingston Manor (Sullivan County))
mrchris (Long Island)
Drakea (Brooklyn)
SSJ3Mewtwo (Hyde Park)
wolflette (Newburgh)
Beta Link (Suffolk County)
Arch Wolf (Nassau County, Long Island)
Sukura-Chan (Buffalo)
DarkTalbain64 (Floral Park/Queens area)
Mozee (Binghamton)
Nivi (Port Washington)
Kaim (Long Island)
Utsukushii (New York State)
Sarge (Worcester)
Alois (Buffalo)
Panthera (Westchester)
Bad-demona (New York City)
Kuzooma1 (Peekskill)
Gardoof (Rochester)
Koufuku (Rome)
veinshadow (Middletown/Syracuse)
prizzle (Schoharie)
Huntress (New York City, Manhattan)
Chromey (Orange County)
Crimes (Buffalo)
PenningtontheSkunk (Manhattan)
Ricia (Albany)
KittMouri (Brooklyn)
Darkwolf23 (Rockland County)
Valdyr Nordvindr (Larchmont)
khurynn (Binghamton)
littleferret (Albany)
Hipster Doofus (Westchester)
R.Runner (Albany)
wolfboy91 (Staten Island)
JoeStrike (New York)
DolphinSpirit (Fishkill)
Luca
TheComet (Glen Falls)
Kraven (Pomona)
VÃ¶lf (Buffalo)
K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Bronx)
MurcielagoMedula (Onondaga/Syracuse)
*
North Carolina*
Bryantacious (High Point)
LuckyM (Raleigh)
maniakyle (Franklin)
Gorgy (Charlotte)
capthavoc123 (Raleigh)
nicorahiah (Raleigh)
mbmariogc3s (Wilmington)
Kingman (Cullowhee)
Tweek (Cary)
Zeichwolf (Charlotte/Buies Creek, depending on time of year)
Darkfire27 (Raleigh/Windsor, depending on time of year)
crazydog (Asheville)
HoneyPup (Raleigh)
iBolt! (Asheville)
Ruko (Raleigh)
RoseHexwit (Wake County)
Felspar (Raleigh/Cary)
WolvenZhael (Kinston)
LucidDarkness (temporarily in Wilmington)
Freehaven (Roanoke Rapids)
Slicc
Dingra (Wilson)
Sheba_Metaluna (Stanfield)
Jafoob
blackjack94 (Raleigh)
Sciura_ironblade (Gastonia)
Furry Gamer (Lexington)
lazyredhead (Fuquay Varina)
xXFURRY4EVA'SXx (Fayetteville/Fort Bragg)
TheItalianStallion (Fayetteville/Fort Bragg)
freezethewolf (Charlotte)
Lightnin' (Carthage)
Kuvera (Aberdeen)
Spatel (Chapel Hill)
Mem (Columbus)
SubiDooTheBlueHusky (New Bern)
*
North Dakota*
wolfwing747 (Mandan)
Prowler (Fargo)
Dragoon (Minot)
liz 22 nd (Minot)
SecretDesire (Fargo)

*Ohio*
Dream (Cleaveland)
Korovin (Dayton)
Lost (Cleaveland)
Furthlingam (Columbus)
Tagwyn (Columbus)
VPN (Columbus)
Auros (Lima)
elvijaero
Lost (Portsmouth)
Hollow-Dragon (Columbus)
shirei-demon (Streetsboro)
Topher Husky (Miamisburg)
Nubar (Dayton)
flying_bailey1 (Newark)
dakari_ceychi (Cincinnati)
dur (Columbus)
Icky (Mantua)
AngelBear_OH (Columbus)
Nouyorus (Cincinnati)
DarkFireFox (Cleveland)
rycerrugani (southwest area)
The_Hidden (Zanesville)
Fluory (Toledo)
SAWolf (Ashland)
jellyhurwit
NeroFox1989 (Columbus)
Dahguns (Akron)
Moonstarsun (Cleveland)
Xshade
fwarg (Massillon)
Lycwolf (Columbus)
Shumanki (Columbus)
Toaster
kamikazesparrow (Hamilton)
leon (Blacklick)
inuyasharlz (Wilmington)
thetakara (Cincinnati)
Alstor (Chardon)
Krypto1701 (Richland County/Mansfield)
cam60070 (Perrysburg)
DarkAssassinFurry (Cleveland)
Sunaseth (Oxford)
DevHalena (Central area)
BrownLeopard (Columbus)
Grycho (Cleveland)
*
Oklahoma*
colmillo (Edmond)
TamaraRose (Foster)
WesternDragon (Stillwater)
firefly8083 (Tulsa)
Mikasi (Norman)
Darzi (Tulsa)
CaseyCoyote (Tulsa)
AriaKitty (Oklahoma City)
Kahrio (Chickasha)
Moxie Sideshow (Oklahoma City)
MrBlack (Oklahoma City)
Blayze (Tuttle)
FingersThroughFur (Lawton)
AzulTS (Wilburton)
ShadowWolf401 (Lawton)
MrChriddof (Norman)
*
Oregon*
Cen Aeonis (Salem)
Greyscale (Portland)
Shade Koba (Eugene)
pandragon (Eugene)
princessbunny99 (Portland)
Szorn (Cottage Grove/Eugene area)
RaptorArts
Charrio (Corvallis)
navyfox (Newport)
noodlescoop (Portland)
angergod (Lebanon)
obliquebetty (Portland)
xenocide (Salem)
Oregon Panda (Lebanon)
sabe
loofa (Portland)
Rushnerd (Portland)
Blitz-Runner (Lake Oswego)
The Lone Wolf (Portland)
navyfox (Newport)
Tigeriss_Lord
sabe (Corvallis)
Nipples the Metroid (Newport)
cavewolf (Medford)
*
Pennsylvania*
Culebra Kai (Harrisburg)
Kanic (Harrisburg)
Volray
Dragonfang (Lake Ariel)
Wickk (Philadelphia)
joshstory
Teco (Pittsburgh)
Inari85[a.k.a. Sage Fox] (Wilkes-Barre)
Cavy (Philadelphia)
Chickenteeth (Berwick)
Kitsuneofbalance (Philadelphia)
KitaraMoonfox (Philadelphia)
Darkwing (Milford)
The_Anthropomorphologist (Philadelphia)
Jashwa (Pittsburgh)
MelaCeroses (Pittsburgh)
PhantomLion (Philadelphia/Horsham)
FrostByte421 (Wilmington)
Sagex90 (Pittsburgh)
thunder_lizard (Barto)
Nick (Pittsburgh)
Fluorie (Pittsburgh)
Cavy
Motor Mouth (Pittsburgh)
Lukasun (Lewistown)
Kelpie (Coatesville)
SirRob (Philadelphia)
Qoph (Pittsburgh)
Lillica (Pittsburgh)
BlackWolf1480 (Philadelphia)
Jewel
lonesadwolf (Meyersdale)
KirbyCowFox (Pittsburgh)
xcliber (Harrisburg)
fishbones (Philadelphia)
Scotty1700 (Pittsburgh)
Doomsquirrel (Bedford)
Raska (Pittsburgh)
kyle19 (Philadelphia)
BlueGaze (Chambersburg)
anthroguy101 (Warren)
CombatRaccoon (Philadelphia)
Raiven (Springfield)
Commiecomrade (Pittsburgh)
Zontar (Scranton)
FurryFan (Pittsburgh)
Grand Salamander (Philadelphia)
Adaquin (Hershey)
Rouz
Inari85
krista (Northwestern PA)
IWO (Philadelphia)

*Rhode Island*
Kyzen (Woonsocket)
Collie
Kurzar
Len_5 (Warwick)
*
South Carolina*
Shark_the_raptor (Columbia)
Kata'lina (Hilton Head)
krowy (Spartanburg)
Peacemaker9669 (Spartanburg)
KenjiKitsune (Greenwood)
Miroku2235 (Simpsonville)
Bluflare (Columbia)
Zenof (Myrtle Beach)
0zzayDog (Gaston)
Dchybrid (Abbeville)
Rocket_Man55 (Irmo)
Drake-Lord (Pickens)
InfernalTobias (Irmo)
fwLogCGI (Irmo)
Jestevez (Florence)
Scouto2 (Charleston)
The DK (Columbia)
*
South Dakota*
Elan
SaberLeopardess816 (Sioux Falls)
whatthefur (Vermillion)

*Tennessee*
Tigneon (Nashville)
Kyo_foxtrot (Jackson & Eastern Shore of Virginia)
jimp88
Ne0h (Jackson)
Xan_vega (Nashville)
Lukar (Tri-Cities)
BeardedWolf (Knoxville)
Lukar (eastern part)
Luna_Redmoon (Chattanooga)
donwolfani (west TN)
ZombieFreak (Cordova)
SipyCup (LaVergne)
XericOryx (Brentwood)
Bacu (Knoxville)
Sethor (Antioch)
UsagiChan (La Vergne)
Panda (Columbia)
Lukar (Northeast area)
-Guy- (Murfreesboro)
Piscin (Knoxville)
Eisen (Columbia)
TeachingKitten (Nashville)
RetroCorn (Chattanooga)
amnion
Wildroo (Knoxville)
Miles_T_Springfoot (Chattanooga\Nasvhille)
DaibaHito (Chattanooga)
Sneasel (Memphis)
Grizz_L_Bear (Etowah)
Xaybiance (Nashville)
larry669 (Nashville)
*
Texas*
Aldog076 (El Paso)
Helc (Austin)
Jack (Wise County)
Nargle (Dallas/Fort Worth)
WetWolf (Brownsville)
ZentratheFox (Dallas/Fort Worth)
feilen (Dallas/Fort Worth)
Kaejer (Dallas/Fort Worth)
Neybulot (Dallas/Fort Worth)
gunnerboy (Dallas/Fort Worth)
Adelio Altomar (Central Texas)
Sarhea (Houston)
ferretface (San Antonio)
Silibus (Killeen/Fort Hood)
Velnor (Humble and Galveston)
KypDurron23 (Grand Prairie)
Jax (Bertram)
kusanagi-sama (Wichita Falls)
GoreKitten
Suirad (Houston/Humble)
bearetic (Houston; Waco for college)
Kayote (Dallas/Fort Worth)
jesusfish2007 (San Antonio)
T_F0x (Dallas/Fort Worth)
DracoDark (Humble)
TheDumbening (Dallas/Fort Worth)
NahniThief (San Angelo)
RebelSqurl (South Texas)
ZentratheFox (Plano)
GrayPaw
Synapse (Dallas)
Quinn (Austin)
Rory (Houston)
Dolphhin232 (Dallas/Fort Worth)
Chobaryu (Dallas/Fort Worth)
yiffy_the_wolf_boy (Dallas)
Skul (San Antonio)
Moony (Dallas/Ft. Worth)
Coluth (Wichita Falls)
Darkwolfy502 (Houston)
Lucky WOLFIE (San Antonio)
Creed (League City)
CannonFodder (Waco)
Cearulwolf (San Antonio)
Hellivina_Khaos (Victoria)
Falconpunch (Victoria)
Chiper12 (Houston/Katy)
Marietta (Dallas/Fort Worth)
NewLeopard (North Richland Hills)
BreezyBee (Austin)
Ratche (Fort Hood)
Distant Vampire (Dallas/Fort Worth)
Aleister The Wolf (San Antonio)
Elessara (Kilgore)
HAXX (Dallas)
neelix zidphinlan (Dallas/Fort Worth)
MrKovu (Fort Worth)
CJ_BEAR_WOLF_HYBRID (San Antonio)
Rainwulf (Fort Worth)
Acisej (El Paso)
Sumi (Austin)
DarrenLee (Allen)
MichaelFoster (Longview)
NobleAmberDragon (Plano)
TheRandomGuy (Plano)
Heldure (Dallas/Ft. Worth)
sushi xbl (Dallas)
Keitaro_Taru (Dallas)
Ley (El Paso)
Veskar (Dallas/Fort Worth)
Dresarv (Lubbock)
wolf5674 (El Paso)

*Utah*
StainMcGorver (Salt Lake City)
Cooon (Salt Lake City)
meowmixer45
Psudowolf (Saint George)
Roiyaru Inu (Ogden)
Sylvari (Holladay)
Kittsy (Salt Lake City)
ookitsu (Santaquin)
Q-Lok (Salt Lake City)
CathoraGal (Salt Lake City)
Kiko The Freako (Park City)
tox-foxx (Salt Lake City)
Halfingr (Payson/West Mountain)
Vupino (Sandy)
StormyWonderfox
Sono_hito (Salt Lake City)
Koopaboy (Brigham City)
LeoTen (Fillmore)
Volug (Cache Valley)
Werecatdawn (northern area)
Lammol (Salt Lake City)
israfur (Vernal)
*
Vermont*
Shino (Burlington)
Robertraccoon (southern area)
xXbreboiXx (Burlington)
JDFox (Brattleboro)
balloonpup (Richford)

*Virginia*
greg-the-fox (DC)
Mavu-chan (Norfolk)
Meddle689
Uro (Richmond)
Tav_Windpaw (Hopewell)
Witchlet
KittenAdmin (Fredericksburg)
Kaeko (Highland Springs; Atlantic City, NJ)
mottled.kitten (Richmond)
Hickory
100x999rubixcube (Richmond)
Revy (Norfolk; Sometimes Cleveland/Charlotte, NC)
kalanaph (Charlottesville)
Kuuten (Northern Neck)
BaronWise (Prince William County/DC)
Anubis_Howl (Fredericksburg)
Midna (Virginia Beach)
Gonebatty (Chester)
The Walkin Dude (Midlothian)
afenen
Notebookpanda (Richmond)
Kiva19 (Richmond/Highland Springs)
xydexx (Leesburg)
Kelo (Newport News)
Rosethorn225 (or West Virginia depending on time of year)
TrinityWolfess (northern area)
footfoe (Woodbridge)
Soka (Midlothian/Richmond)
fuzthefurfox (Yorktown)
Leon Leonardo (Roanoke)
TiberiusRay (Hampton)
crazian (DC/Richmond)
Van Ishikawa (Charlottesville)
mrhippieguy (New Market)
Stray Cat (Harrisonburg)
Yotipo (Henrico)
Darkest1 (Roanoke)
zakova (Harrisonburg)
*
Washington*
DragonMagica (Yakima)
emptyF (Olympia)
leahthecheetah (Seattle)
MonkeyKitten (Seattle)
Shadowwolf (Seattle)
Truhls (Vancouver)
Vincent Andrew Gabon (Seattle)
Kiyosh (Vancouver)
Draaz (Moses Lake)
Lowblock (Seattle)
ArgetFaol (Vancouver & Spokane)
Vore Writer (Burien)
Elidolente (North Bend)
KatzeWolf (Bothell; Snohomish County)
Crossfire21 (Ellensburg)
nevanfox (Bellingham)
dedly1 (Olympia)
Fuzzle
Bloodshot_Eyes (Vancouver)
NeoBlackcat (Redmond)
madd foxx (Everett)
Slyfox610 (Auburn)
kachasama (Seattle)
Aaromus (Renton)
kazroo (Vancouver)
Shinzo (Seattle)
RemnantWolfe (Bellingham)
Foxboy2009 (Burlington)
fallcitypete (Issaquah)
Dog Donovan (Olympia)
Slyck (North of Bellingham, South of Lynden)
Paradox7 (Spokane)
*
Wisconsin*
FourLetterWord
rknight (Racine)
cloudthewolf
DrakonicKnight
Xenmasterqwerty
EmoWolf
Impasse (Eau Claire)
SnickersTheCat (Milwaukee)
Cyndon (Ladysmith)
J-wolf (West Bend)
animeartist62 (Marshfield)
Typh (Kenosha)
rknight (Racine)
kh3rlz (Wausau)
pixthor (southeast area)
Dark1337 (Mukwonago)
FlawlessDog (Walworth county)
epeppin (Sun Prairie)
akito (Milwaukee)
adamskient (East Troy)
andrewdiebels (Plymouth)
Silver Dragon (Kaukauna)
Damus (Madison)
Fenrir Lupus
Dewed (Oshkosh)
fuzzykittn (Wausau)
Nyxneko (Milwaukee)

*West Virginia*
hillbilly guy (Elkins)
Wovstah
night-star
Captain Spyro (Whitesville)
Shay Feral
*
Wyoming*
Makki_Wolf (Lander/Riverton area)
darkfoxx606 (Casper)
Taylor325 (Riverton)
infinityRabbit (Cheyenne)


----------



## Icky (Apr 1, 2011)

[reserved]


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 1, 2011)

Put me under Asia.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 1, 2011)

Currently stationed in Germany for another year and a half.


----------



## Icky (Apr 1, 2011)

Radio Viewer said:


> Put me under Asia.


 
Anything more specific?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 1, 2011)

Say WHAT?! There is an FAF member living where I live? SAY WHA?!


----------



## BRN (Apr 1, 2011)

Fucking props to you, Icky. Now we've got someone who actually _gives a shit_ running this thread. <3

England, Hampshire, here.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 1, 2011)

i LIVE IN DUSHANBE, TAJIKISTAN


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh yeah, and I live in Prince George British Columbia.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 1, 2011)

Tucson, Arizona.

HIA ADEN!


----------



## Pbjam (Apr 1, 2011)

I live in waynesville, missouri.


----------



## theinkfox (Apr 1, 2011)

ViÃ±a del Mar, Chile here


----------



## israfur (Apr 1, 2011)

Vernal, Utah
:]


----------



## Pbjam (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm the only one in waynesville lol D:


----------



## BRN (Apr 1, 2011)

Pbjam said:


> I'm the only one in waynesville lol D:


 
It's not really rare to be the only fur, on this site, in a given town.


----------



## Trance (Apr 1, 2011)

Land O' Lakes, Florida.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 1, 2011)

Do me a favour and edit "David M. Awesome" to read "David M. Awesome/Dyluck".


----------



## Milo (Apr 1, 2011)

I live in Glendale Arizona


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 1, 2011)

Do I need to sticky this damn thing or what the fuck


----------



## Icky (Apr 1, 2011)

All updated.



israfur said:


> Vernal, Utah
> :]


Y'know, your profile still says you're in Connecticut.   



SIX said:


> Fucking props to you, Icky. Now we've got someone who actually _gives a shit_ running this thread.


 
Aww, thankoo C:


----------



## Alstor (Apr 1, 2011)

You might as well change my status from Greater Cleveland to Chardon.

OHIO BROS UNITE UNDER THE SIXTH CONSECUTIVE MONTH OF SNOW


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 1, 2011)

Icky said:


> Anything more specific?


Malaysia

Eh... Put it under North Borneo


----------



## Icky (Apr 1, 2011)

Alstor said:


> OHIO BROS UNITE UNDER THE SIXTH CONSECUTIVE MONTH OF SNOW


It's almost gone here :> 



Xipoid said:


> Do I need to sticky this damn thing or what the fuck


 
Nah, there should be that 3 in 1 sticky for that. You might have to edit that sticky to show this thread instead of the old one, though.


----------



## Takun (Apr 1, 2011)

I am in Cedar Falls for a month then I'm back home for the summer.  DON'T HIT ON ME SILLY GIRLS~


----------



## Icky (Apr 1, 2011)

Takun said:


> I am in Cedar Falls for a month then I'm back home for the summer.  DON'T HIT ON ME SILLY GIRLS~


 
Where the dick is Cedar Falls?


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 1, 2011)

Fhuzhky and Skittle live the closest to me out of all the furs in New Jersey. Hell, Fhuzhky and I are in the same county even. But I don't know any of the other NJ furs' location names besides Skittle's and Fhuzhky's.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 1, 2011)

Ohiofag here.


----------



## Kimor (Apr 2, 2011)

Please add me - I'm in Macon, GA, USA.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm from Manhattan NYC


----------



## Waffles (Apr 2, 2011)

Califag here :3 Bay Area.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 2, 2011)

Im in Kingston Massachusetts. MASSHOLES UNITE!


----------



## Icky (Apr 2, 2011)

Updated.



PenningtontheSkunk said:


> I'm from Manhattan NYC


 
Y'know, you were already on the list under your old name. Twice.

*Please read and follow the OP, people; it makes my job a hell of a lot easier.*


----------



## Renegade Kangaroo (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow looks like there is a lot more in Texas than I thought, I'm from El Paso Texas U.S.A


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 2, 2011)

I live in ontario


----------



## GatodeCafe (Apr 2, 2011)

Colorado Springs, Colorado :3


----------



## balloonpup (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm up here in Richford, Vermont


----------



## BouncyOtter (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm currently located in Baltimore, MD.


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 3, 2011)

Sweden, MalmÃ¶.


----------



## Akselmo (Apr 3, 2011)

Finland, Raahe.


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 3, 2011)

Calgary, Alberta, Canada.


----------



## gonX (Apr 3, 2011)

Denmark. Copenhagen area


----------



## Riavis (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm in Talil, Iraq for a little bit over a year.

Then I'll be at Ft. Hood, Texas for a while.


----------



## krista (Apr 3, 2011)

i live in north western Pennsylvania


----------



## IWP (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow, I didn't think Philadelphia, PA had that many fellow furries. Anyone, might as well add another fellow Philly fur. =)


----------



## Jude (Apr 3, 2011)

Port Orange, FL.
Thanks


----------



## TheBestOfTimes (Apr 3, 2011)

GatodeCafe said:


> Colorado Springs, Colorado :3


 
YUSH


*this newfag says Denver, Colorado*


----------



## shmoo (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm from scotland (Near Glasgow).  I seen that other people are from near Ayr, I'm near Ayr, too.  I'm just not going to go throwing around the specific crappy little town I live in to you *points to the whole furry community*.


----------



## Bigboff (Apr 7, 2011)

could you re add me to the uk part, under the greater london section  but also (moving to canterbury)
so later change me to the kent section


----------



## Kitsuneki22 (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm from South Australia. The country's obvious. ^^


----------



## Icky (Apr 10, 2011)

Holy tits. 

*Updated.*


----------



## LDAxe (Apr 10, 2011)

Amesbury, Massachusetts here.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 10, 2011)

Wisconsin (South-Central), represent.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 10, 2011)

> DreamerHusky (UK)


Holy............I totally forgot I had that name (I think it was my name anways?  ) I have no idea how you found out I was in the UK  In Manchester to be more specific.


----------



## ArgonTheFox (Apr 10, 2011)

England, Hertsfordshire, you cant have my town but heres a clue, I live in the biggest town in the county of hertsfordshire


----------



## UV55 (Apr 11, 2011)

go ahead..woo
Syracuse, New York, USA


----------



## dogsare (Apr 11, 2011)

Im In Texas San Antonio


----------



## 00vapour (Apr 11, 2011)

Add me under Canada -> Ontario -> Waterloo

thanks!


----------



## Rhyrs (Apr 11, 2011)

I've moved from Colorado to Tempe, Arizona.


----------



## Clockwise (Apr 11, 2011)

Montego Bay, Jamaica ;^; (But staying in Cali. for this/maybe next year still)
My friend (Magic)Locket lives in California


----------



## Kax BloodWolf (Apr 11, 2011)

Put me under bowie, maryland


----------



## Brazen (Apr 12, 2011)

>Iraq
>Saudi Arabia
>Africa


----------



## sbtanker (Apr 12, 2011)

US, Georgia (Marietta)


----------



## bjornpolar (Apr 12, 2011)

near Cleveland, OH, USA


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm in Toledo, Ohio.


----------



## basilic (Apr 13, 2011)

fortunately, i am not alone, lol


----------



## darkdoomer (Apr 14, 2011)

basilic said:


> fortunately, i am not alone, lol


 sÃ»r !
http://furmap.ath.cx/


et la je bosse sur le redesign de francefurs avec un pote developeur...


----------



## vultaire (Apr 18, 2011)

I guess this is the correct thread, rather than Furs by state/province/other IV? Weird because that other one has more recent posts.
Anyway... Tucson, Arizona.


----------



## Khan (Apr 18, 2011)

Brazillian furry here... and there is about 250 other compatriots here in south america... they are just recluse or can't speak english...


----------



## comet kineta (Apr 19, 2011)

any female furs in CA usa?


----------



## Aadarm (Apr 19, 2011)

Hamilton, Ohio


----------



## Fling (Apr 19, 2011)

Mt. Pleasant, MI


----------



## asapfgd (Apr 19, 2011)

I live in Kewaunee Wisconsin


----------



## JoshGoesRawr (Apr 19, 2011)

Melbourne, Victoria, Australia.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Apr 21, 2011)

Add me under Finland (Ahvenanmaa/Ã…land)


----------



## Willhaveforgot (Apr 22, 2011)

Sacramento, Ca ya got me.


----------



## NeuroCypher (Apr 22, 2011)

Put me under UK - Newcastle


----------



## Margie22 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sydney, NSW, Austalia is where I am.


----------



## Icky (Apr 25, 2011)

Holy tits there are a lot of posts here. I'll update this afternnoon.


----------



## Cain (Apr 25, 2011)

IRAQ AND AFGHANISTAN ARE IN THE MIDDLE EAST NOT AFRICA!!! 

And I live in Dubai, The United Arab Emirates, MIDDLE EAST


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 25, 2011)

Lake Tahoe, California


----------



## Panthura (Apr 25, 2011)

I live in Skipton, England (And yes, your friends are right, the weather is AWFUL)


----------



## Shadow (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you kindly for taking over. Real life obligations had taken over and I had gained a loss of interest in the thread along with the furs by species one when I had to do double duty with the two for a few years.

Danke schÃ¶n!


----------



## Icky (Apr 25, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> IRAQ AND AFGHANISTAN ARE IN THE MIDDLE EAST NOT AFRICA!!!
> 
> And I live in Dubai, The United Arab Emirates, MIDDLE EAST


So which continent are Iraq and Afghanistan  in, then? I didn't think the Middle East was actually considered a separate continent. 
(I'll change it if it's that big of a deal :v)



Shadow said:


> Thank you kindly for taking over. Real life obligations had taken over and I had gained a loss of interest in the thread along with the furs by species one when I had to do double duty with the two for a few years.
> 
> Danke schÃ¶n!


Oh, it's no problem at all. I get it, shit happens, and FAF gets neglected (as it should be in that situation). We've got it covered :3


----------



## Shadow (Apr 26, 2011)

Icky said:


> So which continent are Iraq and Afghanistan  in, then? I didn't think the Middle East was actually considered a separate continent.
> (I'll change it if it's that big of a deal :v)



Iraq and Afghanistan are a part of Asia. Wikipedia is your friend and often what I used for verification. XD




Icky said:


> Oh, it's no problem at all. I get it, shit happens, and FAF gets neglected (as it should be in that situation). We've got it covered :3


 
Coo'. Thanks again. :3


----------



## Aetius (Apr 27, 2011)

Pasadena, California, United States


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 27, 2011)

Icky said:


> Curious to see which area has the most FURFAGS? (Hint: Itâ€™s California.)


 
Pretty sure it's somewhere in Canada.


----------



## BTA (Apr 27, 2011)

Melbourne, Florida, USA


----------



## FirelanderX (Apr 28, 2011)

Winter Garden, Florida, United States


----------



## Oopslol (Apr 29, 2011)

Fort Collins, Colorado<3


----------



## necrid987 (Apr 30, 2011)

Boston, Massachusetts.


----------



## osad3511 (Apr 30, 2011)

Ask the vets opinion when you go in, but if it's not bothering her then I wouldn't worry too much. He'll be able to tell you more about it and what it is.


----------



## illford baker (May 2, 2011)

Houston, Texas, United States


----------



## CannotWait (May 2, 2011)

Longview, Texas, USA


----------



## nightmarethestallion (May 2, 2011)

Parker, Colorado.


----------



## Inciatus (May 2, 2011)

By jurisdiction: unaffiliated section of Brevard County Florida.
By territory: Melebourne Florida
By address: Indialantic Florida

So really I have no idea which place I live


----------



## 40oz Hyena (May 2, 2011)

I live in Vermont. Around Montpelier.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 4, 2011)

I like in Torrox Pueblo, Spain.  It's in the Malaga region (to save you googlemapping it or whatever XD).

Thanks Icky xx


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 4, 2011)

Hey, can you put me down for England, Worcestershire? (west midlands, that is)


----------



## Wiskey-Wolf (May 5, 2011)

Washington state :3


----------



## keretceres (May 5, 2011)

Pop me in UK Plymouth plz =]


----------



## Showdog (May 7, 2011)

I'm not even on he list, I just thought I would say I am probaly the only fur on this site that lives in redding California, lol that suuuuucksssss!!


----------



## Shadow (May 8, 2011)

Iraq's in Asia.


----------



## Bliss (May 8, 2011)

Finland. 

See, darling? I got it right!


----------



## forceuser (May 8, 2011)

Sounding off. Hailing from Seattle, Washington.


----------



## BigCDaddy3 (May 8, 2011)

Okay let's try this again.

Can you add me? I'm in Ohio (South Euclid)


----------



## ProgOtter (May 8, 2011)

Surprised at how many are in Oregon. :O

I reside in the humble little city of Albany, Oregon!

Thanks for taking the time to manage this list yo


----------



## LonelyKitsune (May 11, 2011)

Hay you have me on the list but i got out of the army and moved so i now live in Saugatuck, Michigan! 
^^


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (May 12, 2011)

LonelyKitsune said:


> Hay you have me on the list but i got out of the army and moved so i now live in Saugatuck, Michigan!
> ^^


 
lol i saw you yesterday!!!

i'm in MI right now, but me home is ft. campbell ky


----------



## illford baker (May 12, 2011)

this hasn't been updated sense page 3.


----------



## Marty_GrayFire (May 12, 2011)

Put me in for Snohomish County, Washington


----------



## Toothless (May 14, 2011)

Hi, I'm from the Philippines. Thank you very much


----------



## Chironex (May 15, 2011)

From Portland Oregon USA


----------



## RattleCan (May 16, 2011)

Frostburg, Maryland  USA


----------



## Zephyre (May 23, 2011)

You just called my country of 4 million an island :V 
New Zealand, Wellington


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 23, 2011)

I am in madison letting you know, not dixie.


----------



## Icky (May 23, 2011)

illford baker said:


> this hasn't been updated sense page 3.


 
Yes I know I've been slacking with this.

I'll update it later tonight

Sheesh >:[


----------



## StainMcGorver (May 23, 2011)

It's nice to see lots of Utahn furs on here :3


----------



## redhusky17 (May 26, 2011)

I live in Cluj-Napoca , Romania 
I think , I'm the only one in Cluj .


----------



## KnightOnline (May 26, 2011)

hey there, put me down in Hong Kong


----------



## Bull1t85 (May 31, 2011)

Idaho Falls, Idaho USA


----------



## Cocobanana (May 31, 2011)

I'll be living in Schaumburg, Illinois pretty soon for long term.


----------



## 3picFox (Jun 1, 2011)

SF bay area, california.


----------



## Sprockit (Jun 2, 2011)

Woo Phoenix, AZ


----------



## Brenny (Jun 3, 2011)

Ottawa here.


----------



## Stealthy (Jun 3, 2011)

Adelaide, South Australia, in...oh, you should know from the state name.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jun 3, 2011)

Michigan (unfortunately  )


----------



## Willow (Jun 4, 2011)

Shouldn't my name be changed to Willow?

And I still live in IL.


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (Jun 4, 2011)

Coulda sworn I posted in here...

But yes, Illinois is where I live.


----------



## Taleu (Jun 4, 2011)

You've gotta be kidding me *eyebrows*

NONE from New Jersey?

-- New Jersey, btw


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 4, 2011)

Taleu said:


> You've gotta be kidding me *eyebrows*
> 
> NONE from New Jersey?
> 
> -- New Jersey, btw



 The hell are you talking about? Did you even see the list? There are 40 furs from New Jersey including me.

<---


----------



## Taleu (Jun 4, 2011)

Must have been looking at the wrong list >.O


----------



## Sar (Jun 5, 2011)

Glasgow, Scotland.

4 around where i live. Meh, more than i expected.


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 5, 2011)

Boston, MA


----------



## Sar (Jun 5, 2011)

You know that map that shows users watching youtube videos by country, someone should create some sort of equivalent for this thread.


----------



## Taleu (Jun 6, 2011)

Those things are always so inaccurate.


----------



## Jaleeni (Jun 6, 2011)

I used to live in Orlando, Florida. I moved 6 days ago. My home is now Daytona Beach, Florida. ^_^


----------



## koohiimonsutaa (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm from British Columbia, Canada. Don't feel like specifying the city. People can message me for details


----------



## Sashafur (Jun 8, 2011)

Seattle for me please!! This is very helpful, thank you. <3


----------



## Rhasp (Jun 8, 2011)

Sweden here *points to self* and we need to be more furries here, really.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 8, 2011)

Is this thread still used? Its been de-stickyed...
Anyway, my username is Meadow not MeadowTheDragon now and im in South Australia.


----------



## tashomamusha (Jun 8, 2011)

Can anyone point me to a band or a song that has a similar abstract sound to the song "Venus in Furs" by The Velvet Underground.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jun 8, 2011)

Change my location to Charleston, IL, I'm khord kitty


----------



## FurriKami Oka (Jun 8, 2011)

New here. I am from Ilion, NY. It's around 20-30 minutes from koufuku. : D


----------



## Tissemand (Jun 9, 2011)

Silverdale, Washington, USA ._.


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 9, 2011)

Canada, Ontario, City of Barrie.


----------



## ChibiFox (Jun 9, 2011)

Hampton VA here =3


----------



## leon4293 (Jun 11, 2011)

Really? I'm the only one from Hillsboro, Oregon?


----------



## S.L.p (Jun 11, 2011)

Tillamook, Oregon


----------



## VentKazemaru (Jun 12, 2011)

Checked the list. No one lives in hemet, CA. I'm all alone.:sad:


----------



## PositivelyPolar (Jun 12, 2011)

Boulder; CO all the way!

Until I move to Alaska. Someday. ;A;


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 12, 2011)

Why is there only one person near me? :'(


----------



## BetrayerOfNihil (Jun 12, 2011)

Redondo Beach, Los Angeles, California, United States of America.


----------



## Orito (Jun 14, 2011)

Aberdeen, South Dakota, United States of America.


----------



## Shmoot (Jun 14, 2011)

Glasgow, Scotland, UK


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 14, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Longview, Texas, USA


 
This is going to change very soon, so just wait to add me.


----------



## alofoxx (Jun 15, 2011)

Alofoxx - Maryville, Missouri USA


----------



## sindal (Jun 16, 2011)

South Africa
Cape Town =)


----------



## Gold (Jun 18, 2011)

Oklahoma City, Oklahoma. I've been in the city since August of last year. Moved from Woodward (If you know where that's at then congrats. You know of a small town that most don't) for college.


----------



## Blutide (Jun 18, 2011)

Abington, Pennsylvania. [ United States ]

30 mins outside of Philadelphia.


----------



## Blutide (Jun 18, 2011)

Drakonman said:


> Why is there only one person near me? :'(


 I am getting that feeling too. ( I think there are zero near me )


----------



## eversleep (Jun 19, 2011)

Suffolk County, Long Island - New York


----------



## Kayla (Jun 19, 2011)

America's Penis


----------



## G.Beezy (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm kickin' here in *Mason, Ohio*. T~T The only one, no surprise. Unless a fellow fur from Mason is listed under Cincinnati. Which may be the case.


----------



## epslion (Jun 19, 2011)

im not in here i live in San Antonio Texas

i cant believe you had the patience too do something like this and i must give a huge thanks


----------



## epslion (Jun 19, 2011)

redhusky17 said:


> I live in Cluj-Napoca , Romania
> I think , I'm the only one in Cluj .




Romania?  i have family there in Bucharest 

regrettably i don't speak much Romanian


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Jun 20, 2011)

Might as well.

Phoenix, Arizona, United States.

Thanks!


----------



## William (Jun 20, 2011)

Chicago IL


----------



## israfur (Jun 20, 2011)

Moved back to Connecticut (CT) USA =^.^=


----------



## Kuromaki (Jun 20, 2011)

Sent you a PM, but:

College Station, Texas here


----------



## Ballsofsteel (Jun 20, 2011)

I live in the town of the first ever gold rush.

protip: it's a town in georgia.


----------



## William (Jun 20, 2011)

Ballsofsteel said:


> I live in the town of the first ever gold rush.
> 
> protip: it's a town in georgia.


 
Savannah or maybe Brunswick? Gainesville? Dahlonega? Wait was it southeast or northeast? 

I lived in Atlanta for a few years but I'm honestly just throwing names out there.


----------



## Intrapersonality (Jun 20, 2011)

Southern California, USA. >_> not giving a specific city.


----------



## Ballsofsteel (Jun 20, 2011)

William said:


> Savannah or maybe Brunswick? Gainesville? *Dahlonega*? Wait was it southeast or northeast?
> 
> I lived in Atlanta for a few years but I'm honestly just throwing names out there.


 
ding.


----------



## William (Jun 20, 2011)

Ballsofsteel said:


> ding.


How is it there? There's a Celtic festival in that area every year iirc.


----------



## Ballsofsteel (Jun 20, 2011)

William said:


> How is it there? There's a Celtic festival in that area every year iirc.


 
Peaceful lil' town, well, it was until that friggin' bear...

And there is? I never knew, seeing as appearently the most quiet town on EARTH is apperantly the most dangerous one to live in.


----------



## William (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm not going to Georgia again if I can help it. Prefer big cities and Atlanta is meh as far as cities go.


----------



## Ballsofsteel (Jun 20, 2011)

William said:


> I'm not going to Georgia again if I can help it. Prefer big cities and Atlanta is meh as far as cities go.


 
eh, it's a nice state, but too boring. hell, florida is more lively than our state.


----------



## William (Jun 20, 2011)

Florida has better traffic than Atlanta and there are more people there as well as Cuban drivers. I don't know wtf, Atlanta.

I don't like the southeast in general though because of the heat. NYC was probably my favorite city, or Manhattan. New York is my kind of state. The traffic sucks there too, though.


----------



## Ballsofsteel (Jun 20, 2011)

William said:


> Florida has better traffic than Atlanta and there are more people there as well as Cuban drivers. I don't know wtf, Atlanta.
> 
> I don't like the southeast in general though because of the heat.


 
if i had...*Squints* A third...brotherrrrrr?, it'd be you. And you'd be my favorite bro.


----------



## William (Jun 20, 2011)

Also a joke because The Heat are a terrible basketball team. 

Come visit in Chicago! We have....pizza. And... industrial things. And pizza.

Enough derail though. I want to visit NYC this summer but I don't know if I can swing it.


----------



## Forever (Jun 20, 2011)

Canadas Only Border City! You jelly?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 20, 2011)

San Antonio, Texas. A city of nothing but heat and loud people speaking any language but complete English or Spanish.


----------



## Simi (Jun 21, 2011)

Much as I hate to be part of a large group for now....
Moreno Valley, California


----------



## epslion (Jun 21, 2011)

JesusFish said:


> San Antonio, Texas. A city of nothing but heat and loud people speaking any language but complete English or Spanish.



lol that basicly sums up everything about san antonio


----------



## BearlyBen (Jun 21, 2011)

Mediocre town called Monroe in Louisiana. Out in boonies with the gators and voodoo and the oh so good Gumbo


----------



## oukies (Jun 22, 2011)

Austin texas


----------



## Blaze Wolf (Jun 22, 2011)

Asia Pakistan. .. wow.. No one on the list... Oh well.


----------



## SpiralHorn (Jun 22, 2011)

Washington, Pennsylvanian, which is close to Pittsburgh. 

I've lived here all my life, and I had no idea that so many furries lived in this area, let alone about AC. I wouldn't mind getting to know a few people around here irl.


----------



## Panthura (Jun 23, 2011)

I thought I was on this list, obviously not. Wouldn't mind getting to know some other Northerners.
*Yorkshire, England, United Kingdom*.


----------



## Oxa (Jun 23, 2011)

I'll be in Texas for awhile. (Lewisville, TX)

I might return to Florida sometime.. if I go back to Florida it will be next year or the year after.


----------



## johnny (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Icky. I'm not on the list, please put me on when you get the time. I'm Johnny In Frederick, Maryland USA


----------



## BearlyBen (Jun 24, 2011)

Kayla said:


> America's Penis


 
Does that mean Mexico is America's ass?


----------



## foxyjake (Jun 24, 2011)

hey everyone, just joined and you can put me down for california pennsylvania! cant wait to meet some furs in my area


----------



## israfur (Jun 24, 2011)

I live in Trumbull, Connecticut now =3=
I move around a lot, I'm sorry lol.


----------



## foxyjake (Jun 25, 2011)

hey, im new to the forum, just joined, and im from california pa. im looking forward to making new friends and getting started being a fur!! love this place!


----------



## Winggy (Jun 26, 2011)

I live in Frederick, Maryland, USA. :>


----------



## MikeWolf (Jun 27, 2011)

Jackson, Michigan, U.S.A


----------



## Azure Flare (Jun 29, 2011)

*Put me down for Carthage, TN (Even though I'm nowhere near there right now.)*


----------



## mizu-oka (Jun 29, 2011)

2 FAF members in my city? Interesting indeed.

United States, Missouri, St. Charles here.


----------



## Hissora (Jun 29, 2011)

Texas for me, DFW area.


----------



## aurorashakespeare (Jun 29, 2011)

houston, tx here


----------



## Eske (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm moving!  c:

Previous location: Europe - Netherlands - Huizen
New location: United States - Washington - Tri-cities


----------



## Bane_MacFaolan (Jul 3, 2011)

Michigan fur over here, living in Fenton.


----------



## Rinz (Jul 5, 2011)

Not entirely sure if I've posted, but totally from Arkansas. Not comfortable posting what town though


----------



## drpickelle (Jul 5, 2011)

Canada, Nova Scotia, Halifax. 

:3


----------



## kirinafa (Jul 10, 2011)

Tyler/Jacksonville, east texas


----------



## wolfystar (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey aaa well I live in Wappingers Falls New York Near Fishkill New York would like to know if there are anyone near by


----------



## Granas (Jul 11, 2011)

Monterey, CA here.


----------



## PartyFox (Jul 13, 2011)

London, England, UK


----------



## Akula (Jul 13, 2011)

Gardner, KS. 30 miles southwest of Kansas City.


----------



## Silent_Eliminator (Jul 15, 2011)

Trois-RiviÃ¨res, QuÃ©bec, Canada
(I am also known as Sifu)


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 15, 2011)

Charleroi, Belgium (just FYI : and American embassador once compared the city to the Bronx and the only reason we're known beyond our borders is because of this guy offering a tour of the ugliest and dirtiest places in the area ...)


----------



## Francis-34 (Jul 16, 2011)

I am from Montana USA.


----------



## Dj_ArticFox_One (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello. Dj_ArticFox_One from Indianapolis, Indiana


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jul 19, 2011)

St. Louis, Missouri, USA.


----------



## Pronema (Jul 22, 2011)

Switch me to Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, Canada


----------



## Marktk (Jul 28, 2011)

Dodge city kansas here!


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 28, 2011)

Ishtar5, Western Sydney, Australia.


----------



## Azflip (Jul 30, 2011)

Panama City Florida!!!(Home) And Troy Alabama (student)for most of the year.


----------



## LupeBrony (Jul 30, 2011)

St. Petersburg, Florida


----------



## Gr8r-G8r (Jul 30, 2011)

Fort Bragg, North Carolina in the Spring, Fall, and Winter.
Honolulu, Hawaii in the Summa


----------



## Arcane Shadow (Aug 1, 2011)

Put me under California: riverside
 Please ^_^


----------



## cuddl-puppie (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm in moose jaw saskatchewan, CANADA


----------



## Obtuse tail (Aug 5, 2011)

Kingwood, TX


----------



## Samishii_Kami (Aug 7, 2011)

Atlanta, Georgia for me


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't know why people still post here, the OP hasn't been updated in years.


----------



## CannotWait (Aug 7, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I don't know why people still post here, the OP hasn't been updated in years.



RAWR!! I'm still not on here. Might as well wait though, Icky (if you happen to be here), I'm moving soon.


----------



## lingling (Aug 9, 2011)

East Wenatchee Washington wolf here , moving to ellensburg in September for 2 years for college.  Will be going to Central Washington University.  Looking for some fellow furs to hang out with ^.^


----------



## yiffymoo (Aug 9, 2011)

yiffymoo - college station, texas, USA

Thanks!


----------



## caperren (Aug 10, 2011)

Corvallis, Oregon


----------



## Eske (Aug 10, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I don't know why people still post here, the OP hasn't been updated in years.



...It's only been 5 months, actually.  

But this is pretty much what always happens; OP can't keep up with updates, someone will make a new thread after a while, and it starts over.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, chalk another one down for Southern California. I live in Orange County.


----------



## Urban-WolfFox (Aug 10, 2011)

Sacramento,California


----------



## Adam Bomb (Aug 11, 2011)

Northwest Arkansas representing fool.


----------



## ReiRaccoon (Aug 19, 2011)

I moved to Marietta, GA :3


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 19, 2011)

Abbotsford, British Columbia, Canada.


----------



## rcdragon (Aug 19, 2011)

California, specifically Orange County.


----------



## KhaoticNeutral (Aug 19, 2011)

Portsmouth, Virginia

Thanku.
=3


----------



## ryanleblanc (Aug 19, 2011)

Ontario, Canada eh?

^Put me there thank you.


----------



## Piroshki (Aug 20, 2011)

Damn, why couldn't I have lived in CA?

Oh, well, I see there are more around here than I was expecting. I know it hasn't been updated in a while, but might as well say I'm in Minnesota, Twin Cities. Actually I'm in one of the smaller cities just slightly west of Minneapolis, but it's close enough and I don't necessarily want complete strangers to be able to narrow it down that much.


----------



## KiraStar (Aug 24, 2011)

Toronto Ontario Canada here


----------



## DW_ (Aug 24, 2011)

Municipality of Stirling-Rawdon, Ontario, Canada (with a shit connection to boot).


----------



## iBarfGlitter (Aug 25, 2011)

Vancouver BC Canada  is where i @


----------



## israfur (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't live in Vernal, Utah anymore. 
Now I'm living in Trumbull, Connecticut.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't live in Dixie! Pardon me but like 3 months back I sent this exact same message. I live in Huntsville.


----------



## Exias (Aug 26, 2011)

I reside in Oceanside, CA~


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 27, 2011)

Just need to change Californian_Calico to Nineteen-TwentySeven. Nothing else has changed.


----------



## isaxxsaix (Aug 27, 2011)

Isa, US, Texas, San Antonio B)


----------



## TrueDarkness (Aug 27, 2011)

Zuid-Holland, Netherlands.


----------



## HuntingTiger (Aug 27, 2011)

Montreal, Quebec Canada !


----------



## Alderic (Aug 28, 2011)

(raleigh)N.C., U.S.A


----------



## Displaced_Enigma (Aug 29, 2011)

Wilmington, North Carolina here baby!!


----------



## Rhodri (Aug 29, 2011)

Got another Irish fur here. I could specify if you like, but Snowy-ass, Nowheresville doesn't show up on too many maps. Even the f*cking post man couldn't find me for the first week.


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Aug 29, 2011)

Ikodo Moonstrife reporting in from Tucson, Arizona


----------



## LeonJpup (Aug 29, 2011)

Lakenheath, UK till 2013


----------



## LycanBlade (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey can you change my location to warrensburg missouri?? I just moved


----------



## MGlBlaze (Sep 3, 2011)

United Kingdom; Northern Ireland; County Fermanagh.

N. Ireland is a little weird; If you're born here you can choose from three nationalities; Irish, Northern Irish and British. I prefer to call myself British.


----------



## LozBluemane (Sep 5, 2011)

San Jose, California furfag reporting in o:


----------



## anthroguy101 (Sep 17, 2011)

I recently moved to Lee's Summit, MO.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 17, 2011)

There's a new regularly-updated 6.0 version of this thread, you should go post there. No one updates this place anymore.


----------



## The_Void_Kitsune (Sep 23, 2011)

Ulster County, NY


----------



## Saiko (Sep 25, 2011)

Jackson, Mississippi for the next year or so.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 26, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> There's a new regularly-updated 6.0 version of this thread, you should go post there. No one updates this place anymore.



Remember when I posted this two posts earlier ? Good times ... :V


----------



## Sar (Sep 26, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Remember when I posted this two posts earlier ? Good times ... :V


 
Mods can you please close this already?
I have made a new version that does get updated.


----------



## Vega (Sep 30, 2011)

Put me down for *Mounds View, Minnesota* please!  Thanks!


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 30, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Mods can you please close this already?
> I have made a new version that does get updated.



Plus the Furs by state/college/species directory needs to be updated


----------



## iKero-chu (Oct 9, 2011)

Sunrise, Florida!
:3


----------



## QuickSticks45 (Oct 10, 2011)

McHenry, Illinois. I'm so alone here :'(


----------



## KaelenWolf100 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hooper/Roy UT


----------



## Elim Garak (Oct 15, 2011)

Caroline Dax, Belgium-Vlaams-Brabant(Province)-Diest(Town)


----------



## RedDrake06 (Oct 15, 2011)

Name: Albeon. Feeding Hills, Massachusetts, United States.
Name: Valeron. Feeding Hills, about 3 feet from Albeon.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Oct 15, 2011)

i live in northampton, uk. if you wanna come visit me just follow the drug dealers and hookers and if you see a council house with piles of scrap metal out front. give us a knock and ill invite you in for a cup of tea and a puff on the old crack pipe.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Oct 15, 2011)

Wrong location thread you crazy high coke head.

Can the mods lock this location thread so people only use the v6 thread.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 16, 2011)

ryanleblanc said:


> Wrong location thread you crazy high coke head.
> 
> Can the mods lock this location thread so people only use the v6 thread.



It's only the umpteenth time someone has asked for it. Maybe we should report the thread or something ?


----------



## Hollud (Oct 23, 2011)

Edit: Oops. Didn't see the new and updated Version 6.0. Someone needs to update the sticky. =/


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 23, 2011)

Hollud said:


> Didn't see my name here, so I thought I'd drop it in. I'm from Singapore.



There's a good reason your name wasn't up there : this is the _old_ location thread.

Look out for Sarukais V.6 Location thread, located in a "The Den" forum sub-section near you !

(Tickets are non-refundable. Please consult with a doctor before ingesting. Not suitable for children under 12 or pregnant women.)


----------



## Hollud (Oct 23, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> There's a good reason your name wasn't up there : this is the _old_ location thread.




Yeah. I only just spotted the new one after following this link from the current sticky in the "The Den".

Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 23, 2011)

Hollud said:


> Yeah. I only just spotted the new one after following this link from the current sticky in the "The Den".
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up!



No problem. Glad to see someone who spotted his mistake straight away and went to the appropriate thread. We've been asking for this one to be closed for months, but no one listens ;(


----------



## veeno (Dec 1, 2011)

I am from south carolina newberry


----------

